# Lockable tie down straps



## FiftyCal (Sep 1, 2010)

What lockable tie down straps do you all recommend right now? I was considering getting the SPT ones, but I also see Thule have their own. Now, I see that even bunnings is selling lockable tie downs too!

Anyone had a look at the bunnings ones? They are only about 20 bucks, but come as a set of 1, as opposed to a set of 2 for the SPTs and Thules, but even then thats still about half the price. They are sold as "Grunt brand adjustable locking straps" and are red with a single wire strand down the middle.


----------



## Alster99 (Nov 20, 2008)

I was looking for these a couple of months back but I couldn't find any at Bunnings.

The Thule ones and (the other brand?) were pretty pricey. I ended up buying a $10 cable style bike lock from K-Mart and now just lock the yak to my roof racks and strap the yak down with normal tie downs.

Works for me.


----------



## imnotoriginal (Jan 13, 2008)

I have the SPT ones. They are expensive, but they are bloody good. I'm very confident they will hold the yak and they lock down well. I'm not sure I'd be trusting my kayak to $20 straps from bunnings.
Joel


----------



## Scruffy (Nov 9, 2008)

I have the SPT straps.The keys are pretty flimsy they keep breaking at the top.The straps work great.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

At Bunnings look for a black snake to feed thru scuppers Python [is brand name] in the same area, it is a heavier grade lockable cable.


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2012)

Comment removed


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

Had the SPTs for a number of years now and they were great for being able to load the yak the night before heading out before I had a garage. I still use them if travelling overnight with the yak.
I have noticed a few strands of wire are now protruding through the cover but with the amount of use mine have had will buy them again if/when they need replacing.
Scruffy, I have found that by pulling down on the top edge of the lock while turning the key it makes the key easy to turn without allowing the strap to loosen.


----------



## wobbly (Jun 13, 2007)

The newer straps dont strand. Also if the key is hard to turn to lock its because the serrated teeth in contact with the strap are too proud, so file a little off the edges to make life easier.

BJ


----------



## FiftyCal (Sep 1, 2010)

Occulator said:


> As for the Bunnings connection I must say I'm fairly well versed in what they have on their shelves, and whilst I've seen plenty of wire cable type locks I've never seen lockable straps. I'de be interested to find out the details. I recently saw the Thule ones at a camping and caravan show and they look pretty good too.


These seem to be brand new on the shelves. It looked like the order had just arrived for them.

I saw them at the Rouse Hill Bunnings FYI. I was suprised when I saw them, since I thought they had no lockable tie down straps at all


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

I don't use lockable straps.
I'd rather they nicked the yak than stole the car just to get the yak.


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Junglefisher said:


> I don't use lockable straps.
> I'd rather they nicked the yak than stole the car just to get the yak.


That's some crazy escalation on the part of the hypothetical thief, but on the other hand my kayak's nearly 1:1 value with my car at the moment so maybe it wouldn't be a big deal for them


----------

